# Vorauswahl für Selectbox funktioniert nicht



## soezkan (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein echt rätselhaftes Problem und weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Ich habe in meinem Formular 3 Selectfelder. In jedem von diesen habe ich
an bestimmter Stelle soetwas stehen:


```
<optin value="4" selected>
```

Beim ersten Selectfeld macht er die Vorselektierung, aber bei den
anderen, dem ersten folgenden Selectfeldern wird "selected" vom
Firefox einfach ignoriert, während der Safari z.B. die Vorauswahl
anzeigt.
Wichtig vielleicht noch: ich habe mehrere Formulare untereinander,
welche alle jeweils einen eigenen Namen


```
<form name="formular1" ... > ...
<form name="formular2" ... > ...
<form name="formular3" ... >
```

haben. Die Selectboxen allerdings haben immer die
gleichen Namen.

Ich kapier halt nicht, wieso mir der FF die Vorauswahlen
der beiden folgenden Formularfelder nicht erkennt.

Irgendjemand eine Ahnung?

1000000 Dank, ich bin echt verzweifelt schon seit über 2 Stunden an
dem Teil,
Soezkan


----------



## harryman (20. Juli 2010)

Hi,

das heißt doch <option und nicht <optin


----------



## ComFreek (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn du XHTML benutzt, solltest du folgendes schreiben:

```
<option ... selected="selected">...</option>
```


----------

